# Clearing Out my room



## bomberboysk

Zune A/V Cables, like new, $20 shipped OBO





Black 1st Gen Ipod Nano 1GB,Lots of surface scratches, a deeper scratch on the front control wheel(still fully functional), $40 shipped OBO (Not sure what its worth)









1GB(2x512mb) Hynix PC2-4200 4-4-4-12 SODIMMS, Working pull from a zd8000 notebook: $10 Shipped firm








USA Only

Higher res images available upon request, had to use my pre's camera because my current camera is charging. Shipping is $5 on all items that fit into a small USPS flat rate box.

My Heatware is new with no evals yet:
http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=67492

_*Use PM For offers*_


----------



## bomberboysk

bump


----------



## ScottALot

Do you pay shipping? Because I'm interested in the G5.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Do you pay shipping? Because I'm interested in the G5.


Depends on the offer...shipping is around $5, might be a dollar or two more if it doesnt fit in a small flat rate, ill check to see if it fits in a flat rate box.

Edit: It fits into a flat rate box, the "new" G5 with the blue rubber is $45 free shipping on newegg, so say, $30 shipped for this one?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'll trade you an old 2GB iPod Nano for the G5


----------



## bomberboysk

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I'll trade you an old 2GB iPod Nano for the G5


Nah, got a palm pre and a 30gb zune already hehe, looking for cash pretty much.


----------



## kazkepox

hey I am really interested in the mouse , I will be coming into some money within the next week or so but you will have sold the mouse by then


----------



## ScottALot

Wait, so what are the differences between this and the new G5? If there's not too much of a difference, I'll get yours.


----------



## bomberboysk

The new G5 has a rubberized coating, the sensors in them are the same:
This is like mine:





This is the new:





Its been sitting in my desk drawer for almost a year now, since i bought a G9 last year. Both new and old are 2000dpi and can change the DPI on the fly using the setpoint software. The white "Logitech" logo on the top one has worn off on mine, but other than that its in great condition.


----------



## ScottALot

Sounds good. I'll scrape some money together, shouldn't take too long.


----------



## bomberboysk

kazkepox said:


> hey I am really interested in the mouse , I will be coming into some money within the next week or so but you will have sold the mouse by then


Mouse is available, first buyer fell through(something about not being able to add money to their paypal account). $30 shipped is the price for now if anyone else is interested.


----------



## kazkepox

woohoo
well if you dont sell it in a week Ill be able to buy it


----------



## ScottALot

The first buyer. THanks for keeping me confidential buddy!


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> The first buyer. THanks for keeping me confidential buddy!


^^Your the one that decided to post just now hehe.


----------



## ScottALot

No, I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Twist86

Good luck on the itme *bump*


----------



## kazkepox

wait.... the mouse is bought now?


----------



## bomberboysk

kazkepox said:


> wait.... the mouse is bought now?


Nope, buyer fell through.

$30 shipped on the mouse.

Memory dropped to $10 SHIPPED


----------



## ScottALot

Ya, I fell through.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Ya, I fell through.


No need for sarcasm...


Bump


----------



## kazkepox

I is confuzled.


----------



## bomberboysk

kazkepox said:


> I is confuzled.


Nothing is sold yet.

Bump

For the mouse...Might be interested in trades if you have a cheaper AM2 or am2+ dual core.


----------



## bomberboysk

bump


----------



## linkin

I'll take the mouse if you'll ship it to Australia.
How much?


----------



## bomberboysk

Shipping to AU would be $12.95, shipping in the US is $4.95. Adding the $8 difference, $38 USD shipped to AU.
(USPS Small Flate rate box)


----------



## linkin

I'll take it.
I'm guessing PayPal is the way to go


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> I'll take it.
> I'm guessing PayPal is the way to go


Thats what i prefer, contact info is on my profile, or you can PM.


----------



## linkin

Ok. Before i buy it, would you be willing to swap the mouse for my E4300?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> Ok. Before i buy it, would you be willing to swap the mouse for my E4300?


Honestly have no use for an intel cpu, if it was an amd cpu id think about it.


----------



## linkin

oh ok then.
PM me your paypal.


----------



## bomberboysk

PM sent.
-Mouse pending sale-

Still $10 shipped for memory
Make offers on other items.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump, mouse apparently available as linkin hasnt responded to my PM's.


----------



## linkin

sorry been busy, checking now
EDIT: Paypal shows me that the money has been sent is "unclaimed"
I PM'ed you my address.


----------



## bomberboysk

Mouse has been sold.

Bump


----------

